# Flea/Tick Prevention...did we do it wrong?



## Tango's Mom (Feb 13, 2015)

We're using that First Shield Trio (Banfield Pet Hospital's version of Frontline, I believe) and the box/instructions don't say anything about how long to wait before bathing after applying the med. Does anyone know?
Also, we followed the instructions on how to apply it (which it said to apply starting at the tail and to drag it up to his shoulder blades) and then read online that for his size, we're actually supposed to only apply it to one spot...between his shoulder blades.
We just got a new itch relief shampoo and conditioner in the mail today and we're very anxious to try it out!
Do you think we should bathe him and reapply it to the correct area?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I know i always wait two days after application before bathing.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would not reapply. The package should mention the length of time to wait before bathing.


----------



## Tango's Mom (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank for your input!
Unfortunately, I can't seem to find anywhere on or in the packaging that indicates anything about bathing. I even tried Google with no results. That's why I thought I'd check in with the forum to see if anyone knew...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My vet said not to bathe for three days after applying flea meds. If the bath comes first, wait three days also before doing the flea meds. I would not give another flea application until next month. Too many chemicals for a little one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I believe that it should be applied at least one day after a bath or 3 days before a bath. You should definitely NOT reapply before one month! The chemical is absorbed into the skin, and reapplying could be toxic amounts.

While it makes less of a mess to put it all in one spot, it won't hurt to spread it down his back. On a large dog, there is more liquid to be applied, and that just spreads it over a larger surface area.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tango's Mom said:


> We're using that First Shield Trio (Banfield Pet Hospital's version of Frontline, I believe) and the box/instructions don't say anything about how long to wait before bathing after applying the med. Does anyone know?
> Also, we followed the instructions on how to apply it (which it said to apply starting at the tail and to drag it up to his shoulder blades) and then read online that for his size, we're actually supposed to only apply it to one spot...between his shoulder blades.
> We just got a new itch relief shampoo and conditioner in the mail today and we're very anxious to try it out!
> Do you think we should bathe him and reapply it to the correct area?
> ...


Definitely do not reapply it.

Is your dog having problems with itching?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We use Revolution. The vial applications are weight based. Scout and Truffles dosage is different. Revolution's box states, "bathing or immersing your pet in water 2 hours after application will not reduce the effectiveness of this treatment." Maybe other products have different instructions.


----------

